# Remington "Nylon 66" rifle



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi all,

Been busy in the woods this season but still like checking in on this forum now and again to learn stuff!

This question involves a .22LR rifle that my mom just gave me, its a Remington Nylon 66. From what I've been reading its a pretty tough model, supposedly requires little in the way of cleaning/oiling.

BUT it hasn't been used in 30+ years, and there's a little bit of rust spots on the end of the barrel, so I wanted to make sure if there was anything I should know before getting it ready to shoot again. I'm probably going to take it to a gun shop anyway to have it looked over, but I'd like to be more informed on this model before I do so.

Ideally, I'd like to be able to use this rifle regularly on my trapline, since I've been having to borrow a .22 from my friend up until now. So any advice on this gun would be much appreciated!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't let the gunsmith talk you out of that gun Ellie. They have a loyal following. It should get a thorough cleaning ! If I'm not mistaken they were sold with a lifetime guarantee on the nylon stock and i believe they still honor it. If you are told there is a problem with it take it for a second opinion. They are light and accurate made to withstand a good bit of abuse.

It's good to see you back amongst us !


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info! (I've actually still been "lurking" on this forum off and on just reading stuff, though haven't logged in for a while!)

Anyway, good to know about the lifetime guarantee on the stock. I will look into that, although the stock in itself does look to be in near-pristine condition. The barrel does have some rust on it but not extensively. After looking at the whole thing closer it definitely does need some cleaning, though something I read said that some modern cleaning chemicals can be harmful on older guns? It wasn't specific so I'm not sure if that is true or not.

I'm still somewhat of a novice when it comes to guns, so I hope to find a reputable gunsmith nearby that will be able to give it a thorough inspection before I use it. I'm not gonna let anyone talk me out of it for sure--I love this gun, so I want to make sure I get it properly cleaned out and set up for real use again.

It really is lightweight and sturdy-looking, should be great for carrying along on my swampy 'raccoon trapline! :hunter4:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have one of these.... I think..... Great little rifle if it is what I am thinking of.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Brown or black plastic looking stock with a whitish diamond on the forend. I think thay had a grip cap(on the end of the pistol grip) diamond as well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

No way Don, I sold one for $20 a few years ago, the plastic stock had a little crack in it, they can't be worth that much?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just an idea of what they are worth. Click here...


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Here's a picture I just took of mine. It has the brown stock and no damage anywhere that I can see. I didn't realize they were worth quite that much, but I still want to keep it!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Just an idea of what they are worth. Click http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=321295119]here...


[/URL] that's crazy glenway, the bid is $0. Is that the only chrome one on earth?


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I see them go for $350.00-$400.00 at Texas gun shows quite often. Gave mine to step-son and been kickin my b**t ever since! Tuff, accurate and carefree. You have a "keeper".


----------



## One Shot One Kill (Dec 3, 2012)

My cousin has one,i remember borrowing it when i was younger to hunt squirrel.Very accurate for a semi auto.Ide buy one tomorrow for 500 if it was mint.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

I seen one at gander the other day for $450.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like there are 42 videos on Youtube on cleaning and disassembly of the Remington Nylon 66. They might be able to help you get that gun cleaned and in proper working order.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

FLTaxidermist said:


> Here's a picture I just took of mine. It has the brown stock and no damage anywhere that I can see. I didn't realize they were worth quite that much, but I still want to keep it!


Thats the mohawk version, the black one was the apache.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yupp that is the one! Quite a few wood chucks bought it at the expense of that rifle. And squirrels and Rabbits.


----------



## TnTnTn (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah they are a great walk about handy rifle. By following the you tube videos you can disassemble and clean the rifle thoroughly yourself if you are handy at all. I killed a coyote with mine one day when I was out on a walk about- not my rifle choice if I am going coyote hunting but it will work- great rifle- congrats.


----------



## alclark2 (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow! I didn't know they were worth that much. I have one in the back of my safe that belonged to my grandpa before the passed away. I put a couple of rounds through it but its just a sentimental piece. I thought I looked in up in the gun value book for 175 but I guess its worth what someone else is willing to pay for it. I'd never sell it but its still interesting to learn about.


----------



## FLTrapper (Feb 24, 2010)

Just thought I'd post an update with a picture - finally got this gun cleaned up and into the woods where she belongs! This raccoon was the first critter I've harvested with it, and I know for sure it won't be the last! Awesome rifle, and fairly quiet too compared to my friend's Marlin I'd been using. I just like everything about it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the first with the rifle !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the raccoon

and a big congrats on getting that rilfe

that is the first .22 rifle i ever shot as kid when my grandpa taught me to shoot

i killed many a pigeon and gopher with one of them

grandpa taught us grandkids to shoot that rifle to keep the gopher population down in the fields and pigeon population in the barn down

then he taught us how to clean and cook pigeon mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

if you treat that rifle nice it will do the same to you


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the raccoon, thanks for checking in.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i was at my inlaws this evening

me and my father inlaw got to talking,hes not much of a gun guy or hunter but does own a few guns

he has a really old winchester lever action rifle,its gotta be over 100 yrs old

but he also has one of these model 66's

its in near mint if not mint condition,the inside of the breach and barrel look as if they have never been fired

he has owned for many many years and says he has never put a round thru it,but he did get it second hand

anyhow heres a pic of it,sorry about the poor qaulty its of my phone


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet, should grab it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's a sweet looking rifle. Like the older ones for sure. They were really ahead of their time with the whole synthetic stocks.


----------

